# Help With Installing Realtek HD Audio Drivers & ASUS 2018/19



## AA_TribbleWyn (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello, I'm having to seek help from this wonderful community here on TechPowerUp, as the official tech giant's support services have a rather nonchalant and ineffectual approach to solving these sorts of problems. The reason is mostly due to the end users preferences for using software that in their view; "isn't their problem to fix". It's a little frustrating, honestly.

Anyway, long story short I have bought a brand new* Asus ROG Laptop*. 
*-* It has Windows 10, 64-bit, 1809 version.
*-* It came with Realtek pre-installed (which I didn't like because the manager was missing...well actually there was a strange "console" app instead that didn't resemble anything like the Realtek manager I've been use to in the past.)
*-* It also has a single Headphone/Microphone combo jack.

It's very simple from my perspective. I have a library of music I want to listen to (I currently use *Foobar2000*) and I'd like a specific audio setup to suit my needs.
Instead I've spent several days trying to wrap my head around - drivers, dll files, inf files, APO's, API's, registry changes, install & uninstall procedures... ugh. All in the name of custom audio. My brain has simply given up.

I have created some screenshots from my *older laptop (HP) setup*, showcasing what - up 'till now - I've been reasonably happy with. Minimal, but very useful and stable. (No crashes and good sound)














*What I'll require are a few links to the correct files needed, and a simple step-by-step tutorial on how to install the setup.*
- There's a lot of confusing information. Some say to use the Control Panel Device Manager to install/uninstall the drivers, others say to use Realtek's setup.exe for a complete install.
- Additionally, after a few unsuccessful attempts to find a driver version that has the Realtek HD Audio Manager (with the settings button), Windows decides to override the installation and update the driver back to the "latest" version that originally came pre-installed.

Before I turn this into a rant I'll just list off what I'm looking for, and hopefully someone will come to the rescue.

*>* Realtek High Definition Audio (Driver/Codec) compatible with my system.

*>* A version of Realtek HD Audio Manager that shows both the "i" info symbol, and the "advanced settings" symbol.
The manager needs to startup automatically when I turn on my computer (not the app - the service in the background) Red Speakers should show up in the notification area on the taskbar.
Having the manager be accessible in the Control Panel would also be helpful.

*>* SRS Premium Sound Enhancer program added to the manager. Auto background startup as well.

*>* In Audio Devices, I'd like to have both the "Speaker" device and "Headphone" device show up separately. (Currently my headphones are considered connected since I do get sound through them, but they _don't_ show up in Audio Devices. This is why I believe I need access to the "Advanced Settings" button in Audio Manager - because I think I'm suppose to check/uncheck - "Make internal and external output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously" or something like that.

*The general idea:




(I have no experience working with BIOS, Command Prompt, or other technical language interface things. I'm a copy/paste guy - if that makes sense. So please, if you're going to use jargon actually spell it out for me.)

Extra Questions if everything works out;
How can I stop Windows from tampering with the drivers after I reboot my laptop?

How can I protect the Realtek HD Audio Manager's preferences?
(I save multiple custom EQ profiles in Audio Manager and want to save them from being culled by any future updates - is there a file located somewhere?)

Thanks in advance - I appreciate any help on this matter.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 12, 2019)

So you need the older design of driver and SRS premium sound.
Option 1:
Get the latest HDA (older design) driver here.
Use APO driver for installing SRS Premium sound over it.

Option 2:
Use DJ Urko's modded driver (requires test signing mode)

Note: Indepandent output depends on the hardware and driver support. Try the official realtek driver, link above. Check if you can enable it. If it doesn't enable, try Microsoft native HD driver. Apply APO driver over the native driver if indepandent output is automatically enabled.
Note 2: The new design is called Realtek UAD Driver, good to know if you browse the forum and notice it.


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Feb 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> So you need the older design of driver and SRS premium sound.
> Option 1:
> Get the latest HDA (older design) driver here.
> Use APO driver for installing SRS Premium sound over it.
> ...




Hey, many thanks CityCultivator for your input.

I appreciate the options you've provided. It would seem that Option 2 might be suitable, however I would like to ask if the package comes with the SRS Premium Sound add-on? Previous versions looks like it has it in there, but the 'Enhancers' folder currently doesn't show SRS Premium - only Dolby/DTS/Nahimic. Am I missing something - probably reading it wrong.

While I think DJ Urko's modded driver is a good option to try - it obviously requires a lot of technical know-how to install properly. Something about *driver signatures* and *test mode*??? None of these things I'm familiar with, and I don't feel comfortable messing around with system settings just on my own without expert guidance. 

If someone could provide a clear step-by-step installation process (from start to finish) regarding DJ Urko's latest driver mod, I'd be grateful. Sorry for my cluelessness.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

AA_TribbleWyn said:


> Hey, many thanks CityCultivator for your input.
> 
> I appreciate the options you've provided. It would seem that Option 2 might be suitable, however I would like to ask if the package comes with the SRS Premium Sound add-on? Previous versions looks like it has it in there, but the 'Enhancers' folder currently doesn't show SRS Premium - only Dolby/DTS/Nahimic. Am I missing something - probably reading it wrong.
> 
> ...


DJ Urko used to provide SRS.
@Dj Urko Is SRS still provided in the latest driver?


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello there. 
So what's the verdict? Will there be a tutorial... anyone? Thread has over 300 views, surely someone has something to offer.
Tips, guides, opinions. Feel free to share. The waiting game is fun and all (not really), but this dude wants to listen to some absurdly awesome soundz!!!


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 16, 2019)

As DJ Urko has not replied, I guess only option is 1.
Go download the tenforums drivers first.
Then download APO Driver (https://waa.ai/apodriver).
Install the latest downloaded Realtek driver.
(Extract all of the cab file, go to device manager, right click the realtek device, select update driver, browse for driver, browse to extracted cab location, proceed to next page)
Install APO driver
(Run the exe installer and select SRS Premium sound(scroll down) as an option when installing).
Open FX Configurator (Start menu-APO Driver-FX Configurator)
Select the active endpoint (Top bar with text;Check that active device is the Realtek one)
Click Product Config Tool (Right window)
Select SRS Premium Sound.
Apply. Done.
Use SRS Premium Sound GUI to configure SRS. If you need to install it, do say so.


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Feb 17, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> As DJ Urko has not replied, I guess only option is 1.
> Go download the tenforums drivers first.
> Then download APO Driver (https://waa.ai/apodriver).
> Install the latest downloaded Realtek driver.
> ...



Thanks CityCultivator, I've just finished installing (Option 1).
Here's the situation. All steps were followed, however there's just a few niggling things to fix.

1) No SRS option - can't enable.
2) Headphones aren't playing sound.
3) Headphones not recognised in Audio Devices.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 17, 2019)

Option 1 does not have Realtek HD Control Panel SRS interface.
You need to use the SRS Premium Sound Control Panel to configure SRS.
Open SRS.reg first then install SRSUIAPO.
Audiobwill be the same as with previously used SRS.

About Headphone jack: Find in the panel an option for separating output. You will get two separate audio outs, one for internal speaker and other for Headphone.


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Feb 17, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Option 1 does not have Realtek HD Control Panel SRS interface.
> You need to use the SRS Premium Sound Control Panel to configure SRS.
> Open SRS.reg first then install SRSUIAPO.
> Audiobwill be the same as with previously used SRS.
> ...



 We have SRS working. Thank you.

Unfortunately regarding the headphones. Assuming you mean the HD Audio Managers Settings (Top Right) - the only options available there are; "Display Icon in Notification Area" & "Enable Auto Pop-up Dialog when Device has been plugged in".
The button next to Analog (Bottom Left) only asks what was plugged into the jack - Mic or Headphones. And I've already selected headphones. Still no change. Headphones themselves (used on another device) works, so it ain't the headphones.
Next steps...


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 17, 2019)

AA_TribbleWyn said:


> We have SRS working. Thank you.
> 
> Unfortunately regarding the headphones. Assuming you mean the HD Audio Managers Settings (Top Right) - the only options available there are; "Display Icon in Notification Area" & "Enable Auto Pop-up Dialog when Device has been plugged in".
> The button next to Analog (Bottom Left) only asks what was plugged into the jack - Mic or Headphones. And I've already selected headphones. Still no change. Headphones themselves (used on another device) works, so it ain't the headphones.
> Next steps...


In this method, SRS will not autoselect to Speaker mode or Headphone mode. But the options at the right of the SRS control panel is clickable; select the proper output whenever you need to change it (Headphone, Internal speaker, External speaker).


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Feb 17, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> In this method, SRS will not autoselect to Speaker mode or Headphone mode. But the options at the right of the SRS control panel is clickable; select the proper output whenever you need to change it (Headphone, Internal speaker, External speaker).



Hi,
I understand what you mean. Unfortunately even after selecting headphones in SRS panel there's still no sound coming through my headset. Yet when you look at this image, it clearly shows that sound is playing on the system. ???


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 17, 2019)

I misunderstood your problem. SRS is here to change the processing mode, not to change the playback endpoint device.
SRS is working properly. 
If your headphone does not play even when plugged in, you will need to fiddle in the Realtek control panel to restore headphone playback.
On your laptop, there is a different theme of the Realtek control panel. Take a screenshot of the Realtek control panel, and I may find a proper setting.


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Feb 18, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I misunderstood your problem. SRS is here to change the processing mode, not to change the playback endpoint device.
> SRS is working properly.
> If your headphone does not play even when plugged in, you will need to fiddle in the Realtek control panel to restore headphone playback.
> On your laptop, there is a different theme of the Realtek control panel. Take a screenshot of the Realtek control panel, and I may find a proper setting.



A different theme of Realtek Control Panel?
Here's a screenshot of the situation. If you're talking about "RAVCpl64.exe" UI (as shown above in my original post), the executable doesn't load. I figured that was part of the mod. Is the red themed "RtkNGUI64.exe" control panel not the correct interface?





* I sincerely hope you don't mean that horrid Realtek Store App "Console" thing. I got rid of that.

* Additionally I notice that Red Theme Realtek doesn't come with the Environmental/EQ Presets, 
   ie. Living Room, City, Carpeted Hallway. Dance, Jazz, Rock.
Is that how it's supposed to be?


----------



## consoled (Feb 18, 2019)

SRS has many sound effects configurations for each laptop speaker system. Because each speaker system has different sound quality, it needs to be accompanied by a different EQ.

CityCultivator only helps you get back SRS software. But he can't help you restore the SRS sound effect correctly. It has something worse

If you want the laptop audio system to come lively sound, use Bongiovi

The driver mods were created to be optimized for external speakers only. It's not for laptop speakers. If you want to use it on a laptop you need to have a separate audio configuration for each speaker. This will never be found in driver mods


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Feb 18, 2019)

consoled said:


> SRS has many sound effects configurations for each laptop speaker system. Because each speaker system has different sound quality, it needs to be accompanied by a different EQ.
> 
> CityCultivator only helps you get back SRS software. But he can't help you restore the SRS sound effect correctly. It has something worse
> 
> ...



Hi Consoled, thankyou for your insight.
I expect you're right about optimization. I understand there would be better enhancers than SRS. Alas, it's what I've been used to for some time now. Personal preference.
I'm not quite sure what you mean about your distinction between internal laptop speakers & external speakers.
My primary concern is to have decent audio playback (that I can customize) through my headphones. Non-headphone playback quality is of low concern as I always have my headphones plugged in.

The issue here is why my headphones won't play sound. My original post shows that this setup (Realtek Driver/HD Manager + SRS) has worked previously with an older laptop. If the bottom line is - that CityCultivator's Mod won't work with headphones at all, or it can't work on a laptop, then what was the point?
Clarification is needed.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 18, 2019)

I made a big mistake. Your previous driver is improperly installed. I was not much acquainted with that driver, so I did not notice the mistake.
Uninstallation · alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver Wiki · GitHub :Follow step A&C. Also uninstall the current stock Realtek driver. reason: starting installation of Realtek driver afresh.
After that, install the downloaded Realtek tenforums driver.
Follow previous steps to install SRS over the freshly installed driver.


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Feb 18, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I made a big mistake. Your previous driver is improperly installed. I was not much acquainted with that driver, so I did not notice the mistake.
> Uninstallation · alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver Wiki · GitHub :Follow step A&C. Also uninstall the current stock Realtek driver. reason: starting installation of Realtek driver afresh.
> After that, install the downloaded Realtek tenforums driver.
> Follow previous steps to install SRS over the freshly installed driver.



What do you mean 'my previous driver is improperly installed'.
Before installing (Option 1), the driver version I had was the standard HD Windows Audio _10.0.17134.1. I didn't like the Realtek version my laptop came with so I switched the driver over to the Windows one by searching through the Device Manager "Let me pick from a list of available drivers on my computer". I even remember ticking that little box 'delete driver software'. Was this wrong?

If we have to start afresh that's fine, but I don't see what difference that's going to make.
I'll follow the Alanfox2000 method if you say so.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 18, 2019)

Wrong. You had a Realtek UWP driver. It takes some work in uninstalling. Everything had to be removed first, or conflicts can surely arise. This is most probably why your headphone is not playing anything.
Remove everything by following Alanfox2000's method.
Note: This applies to all new modern drivers, such as Intel DCH drivers, which explicitely mentions not to uninstall using device manager.


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Feb 18, 2019)

... Ok, so currently I've followed AlanFox's uninstall method.
I've not rebooted - because it would seem that Windows wants to re-initialize 'Realtek Audio Universal Service' upon startup. This then automatically reinstalls the original 6.0.1.8544 Realtek driver from before.

  Realtek Audio Universal Service has been disabled in Services.
  Realtek Audio Universal Service (Task) has been ended in Task Manager.
  Realtek Audio Universal Service (Driver - Software Components) has been uninstalled in Device Manager.

*(I have temporarily removed these files from the System32 Folder);*
RtkAudUService64.exe, RtkApi64U.dll, RtkCfg64.dll, RltkAPOU64.dll, RtCOM64.dll, RtDataProc64.dll, RTHDASIO64.dll

  Microsoft Trusted Audio Drivers (Hidden Driver) 10.0.17763.1 - Status: "Currently, this hardware device is not connected to the computer."

Before I go ahead and begin CityCultivator's install package, will I need to check anything else?
It would be helpful to know what each relevant folder should look like (so I can cross-reference) before I proceed.

Again, thanks for your help and patience.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 18, 2019)

AA_TribbleWyn said:


> *>* Realtek High Definition Audio (Driver/Codec) compatible with my system.


https://github.com/alanfox2000/real...F10_PG470_Win10_RS2_RS3_RS4_RS5_Win7_WHQL.rar
Disable network adapter to prevent auto install driver after fully uninstall.



AA_TribbleWyn said:


> *>* A version of Realtek HD Audio Manager that shows both the "i" info symbol, and the "advanced settings" symbol.
> The manager needs to startup automatically when I turn on my computer (not the app - the service in the background) Red Speakers should show up in the notification area on the taskbar.
> Having the manager be accessible in the Control Panel would also be helpful.
> 
> *>* In Audio Devices, I'd like to have both the "Speaker" device and "Headphone" device show up separately. (Currently my headphones are considered connected since I do get sound through them, but they _don't_ show up in Audio Devices. This is why I believe I need access to the "Advanced Settings" button in Audio Manager - because I think I'm suppose to check/uncheck - "Make internal and external output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously" or something like that.


Your laptop don't support these options. You need to download test utility.





1. Get the traditional realtek UI. Remember press save button after you tick those check Box!

2. Make internal and external output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously
Remember press save button after you tick those check Box!

3. Auto start Realtek Audio Control Panel
https://nofile.io/f/j1oohZ92wyB/Auto+Start+RTK+Control+Panel.reg


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Feb 19, 2019)

So lets take several steps back. Since #Post 19, I've made some attempt to just figure out the basics.

My current system:




The driver 'High Definition Audio Device' is the default Microsoft driver - yes?
Strangely, by itself, I now have access to two separate (I don't know what to call them) "Endpoints" maybe??? 
In any case the Speakers & Headphones are how they're suppose to be.
*_*I did not use AlanFox's Test Utility.*_

*Let's fix problem Number 1;* the image above shows the headphones are recognised, unfortunately there is still no sound playing through the headphones.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 19, 2019)

You did by now uninstalled all crap associated with uwp driver?
If so, and there is still audio issues, I would recommend a system restore before uninstall uwp and retry all procedures.
If system restore doesn't work, a system reset can help. You will have to reinstall programs; you can keep your files.
Finally, if a system reset doesn't work, there is a hardware issue. Check RMAs.


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Feb 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You did by now uninstalled all crap associated with uwp driver?
> If so, and there is still audio issues, I would recommend a system restore before uninstall uwp and retry all procedures.
> If system restore doesn't work, a system reset can help. You will have to reinstall programs; you can keep your files.
> Finally, if a system reset doesn't work, there is a hardware issue. Check RMAs.



The hardware worked (with headphones) when I first booted up the new laptop. It's not like it's a faulty jack.
So there's no way to isolate what the problem is? If I know what I should be looking for...
Registry?
Missing dll?
Software settings conflict?

System restore is my absolute last resort.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't know much more what can cause conflicts.
System restore will not remove all programs. Do it, is there is any restore points stored.
If you are using Win10 and has not explicitely enabled system restore in system advanced properties, a system reset might be necessary.
Sorry, these things happen at times.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 19, 2019)

High Definition Audio Device mean you are using HDA driver by Microsoft.
No audio play through headphones because HDA driver by Microsoft will not work for all Realtek Audio chipsets.
Audio MUST/Should be played through headphones (while internal speaker mute) when you have installed the official Realtek Audio Driver that downloaded from ASUS.

Test Utility is THE ONLY WAY you can separate speakers and headphones endpoints.


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello, me again.
So last month I decided to step away from dealing with this issue as it became increasingly confusing and frustrating. In the end I was forced to completely 
refresh and re-install windows 10 in order to undo whatever conflict/error prevented my headphones from producing sound. A driver rollback didn't work.
Hopefully this time I can find a positive outcome.

I'd like to thank both CityCultivator & AlanFox2000 for trying to help, however a few things weren't communicated clearly (at least not enough for me to properly understand) and that somewhat left me bewildered and disheartened as a result. I am, however, determined in fixing this issue, no matter how long it takes.

Therefore, to start I'd like to address a couple of details regarding some previous posts, as well as establish my current situation. 
***(Please correct me if I've misinterpreted the information.)
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

In Post #25 AlanFox suggests the default Microsoft HDA driver isn't always compatible with certain Realtek chipsets - and therefore won't differentiate 'Internal Speakers & Headphones' by itself, and requires some tinkering with Test Utility. After system reset I prevented auto-connect to the internet and windows defaulted to the generic, I believe, HDA driver.
*Driver Manager Properties Info*
*Sound, video & game controllers =* "High Definition Audio Device"    v10.0.17763.1    Date: 14/9/2018    
*Inf Name=* hdaudio.inf
*Hardware ID=* HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0294&SUBSYS_10431251&REV_1000

Am I correct that denying auto-connect to the internet has prevented Windows from installing the UWP UAD Realtek Driver that CityCultivator references in Post #18; the driver I had originally attempted to uninstall (with great difficulty, as the Realtek Universal Service would reconnect and auto-install everytime I restarted.)

Contradiction 1 - Currently, without the use of Test Utility, immediately after system reset, my headphones are working normally now and do show up in Playback _Audio Devices tab as a separate thing from the onboard high definition audio speakers. 
This is how I expect this to work all the time as it mutes the speakers automatically and switches default device to the headphones when plugged in.

So apparently this version of Microsoft HDA _is_ compatible with the Realtek chipset as it is clearly recognising and operating correctly.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

In Post #20 AlanFox says that my laptop doesn't support the option to manually alter (through any version of Realtek Sound Manager) the combo jack configuration. Meaning that no matter what Realtek driver I install - it will automatically tie-up the headphones with the onboard speakers, and in Playback _Audio Devices tab my headphones won't be shown as a separate device, even though the driver clearly understands that something has been connected.
I suppose the issue here is whether or not my headphones actually work - if they do it probably doesn't matter so much, it's just incredibly weird looking in the device tab and not seeing a separate connection. Stupid design imho - wouldn't this lead to the headphones and onboard speakers playing sound together at the same time?
If however my headphones stop working altogether, like before, then the assumption is that Test Utility forces the driver to play ball and recognise that I do indeed have headphones connected.
Unfortunately even with AlanFox's Test Utility screenshots I'm unable to grasp how to use it. Further explanation/tutorial required.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Before I continue, I'd like to learn more about codecs. If anyone knows what the significance of these numbers mean, I'd appreciate the insight.
According to the Hardware ID above, my systems Audio Codec is 0294.
The assumption is that only certain drivers will work with the corresponding codec. A driver intended for ALC892 support for example will not work with ALC294?
I might have that wrong though. I simply don't understand what codecs are and what they're for.


In Post #2 & #7 CityCultivator's HDA Realtek driver 6.0.1.8619, extracting the cab file contents. Does it matter where the contents are extracted to before directing Device Manager to manually browse and install the driver? Can I delete the contents, or relocate the extracted cab file somewhere else after driver installation?
Additionally which Manager Control Panel is correct? -RAVCpl64.exe  or  RtkNGUI64.exe
Unlike the old original Manager (Post #1) the updated "Red" version (Post #7) doesn't have any sound effects. EQ and Environment configuration - I want these options.
Obviously I'm still intending to install the SRS Premium Sound APO (Personal Favourite), however...
What is Sonic Studio by comparison? Is it an Enhancer like SRS? Can I have both and just interchangeably switch by turning one off?
(I have an Asus Laptop - I presume Sonic Studio is compatible.)

Examples of different Control Panels.




______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

With all that said, my system is primed and ready for driver installation. No internet connection. No Microsoft interference.
If I could ask that we start from the beginning - one step at a time - things will hopefully work out.

(I will not proceed and just begin installing things without first an explanation of the aforementioned issues above. I really don't won't to end with another system reset.)
Thanks in advance. Questions welcome.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 12, 2019)

AA_TribbleWyn said:


> Hello, me again.
> So last month I decided to step away from dealing with this issue as it became increasingly confusing and frustrating. In the end I was forced to completely
> refresh and re-install windows 10 in order to undo whatever conflict/error prevented my headphones from producing sound. A driver rollback didn't work.
> Hopefully this time I can find a positive outcome.
> ...


I would not expect Microsoft HD audio to malfunction on any Realtek chip. Indeed, a reinstall shows that Microsoft HDA to work after a reinstall.
check & Download a fresh new HDA driver from the first provided link; the driver downloaded previously might be old by now.
Install that. You can delete the extracted contents; Windows keeps a cacked copy of the driver.
Follow the procedures to unlock additional outputs by alanfox2000.
Report what you found.


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello,

1) Okay so installed the TenForums HDA Realtek Driver provided by CityCultivator. As expected the driver has automatically tied my headphones to the speakers - so the headphones no longer show up as a separate endpoint I can manage. However they do at least work.
(I have not yet allowed PC access to the internet yet - so I have no idea if Windows is going to say NOPE, and start overriding anything - fingers crossed it doesn't.)

2) In my attempt to change the *Audio Manager Control Panel Skin/UI* using AlanFox's Test Utility - pressing only the numbered buttons shown in screenshots, it does _not_ change from the Red Asus Rog skin (RtkNGUI64) - to the Generic Old Classic skin shown above in my previous post as "Example B and C" consecutively. 
I require further assistance regarding the use of Test Utility. Thanks.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 16, 2019)

Yeah, I think @alanfox2000 screwed some of the instructions for enabling stock realtek gui.
1. Click the checkbox close to no.1.
2. As in picture.
3. Click save button, close to no.1.
4,5. As 3,4 in picture.

If you are still unable to enable stock GUI, try step 2/enabling indepandent outs. Forget GUI change for now.


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Mar 16, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Yeah, I think @alanfox2000 screwed some of the instructions for enabling stock realtek gui.
> 1. Click the checkbox close to no.1.
> 2. As in picture.
> 3. Click save button, close to no.1.
> ...



 Well that worked.
Provided a screenshot showing the changed steps for easy reference.





Okay. So after that was achieved I found that I didn't need to use Test Utility for getting the headphones to show up separately in Audio Devices as the Classic UI Control Panel contained the advanced settings button in the top right-hand corner, which allowed me to check the "make internal and external output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously" option. 

Hurray!!!
1) Installed HDA Driver.
2) Changed to Classic UI for Realtek Control Panel.
3) Headphones working.
4) Headphones show up in Audio Devices.

5)..... Hmm, so... close... just... one small problem left... 
Installed APO Driver and followed instructions getting SRS Premium Sound working, however...
After I did that, the Sound Effects and Environment Tabs in Manager Control Panel disappeared.
Is SRS incompatible with these options somehow? (Pointing FX Configurator at the selected Endpoints and applying SRS seemed to be what made SRS work but at the expense of losing Sound Effects.) 
Other than to uninstall SRS completely I don't know how to reverse what FX Config has done so I can get back the Sound Effects Tab - what should I do?

6) In addition to all of that SRS has done something slightly weird to the audio. When I click on and adjust the volume (with headphones plugged in) I get that default windows "bling!" sound effect, but as that happens the audio sounds like it's switching between either foreground/background or left/right priority. It has an inconsistency to it - like a wave maybe. Sometimes loud then switches to quiet. I describe it as a noticeable alteration during output where SRS is trying to apply it's filters but is slow and laggy. At least that's my guess anyway.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 16, 2019)

AA_TribbleWyn said:


> Well that worked.
> Provided a screenshot showing the changed steps for easy reference.
> View attachment 118796
> 
> ...


Restoring the environmental effects will require a driver reinstall.
Or try this settings:

```
[LFX]
{176F4E15-8F7C-4833-ADED-81FAE8CCD186}
[GFX]
[UI]
{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}
[SFX]
[MFX]
[EFX]
[KDSFX]
[KDMFX]
[KDEFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[CompositeSFX]
{176F4E15-8F7C-4833-ADED-81FAE8CCD186}
{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}
[CompositeMFX]
{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A}
[CompositeEFX]
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
[CompositeKDSFX]
[CompositeKDMFX]
[CompositeKDEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingSFx]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingKDSFx]
[ProcessingKDMFX]
[ProcessingKDEFX]
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
SRS + Realtek
```
Paste the contents above in notepad. Save the file and add an .ini extension. (E.g. use this filename: "SRS + Realtek.ini and save as "All Files (*.*)". )
Open FX Configurator and click load current config. Load the saved file. Click Apply effects and processing mode configuration. Finally click Restart Windows Audio Service. SRS + Realtek settings should coexist.
Try a song or a video to test SRS.


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 21, 2019)

I guess the realtek hda driver test tool is needed for ALC2xx chips to enable separate speaker and headphone outputs

audio chips like ALC888S on my old HP m8417c desktop computer and the newer ALC892 on my custom built PC using a Gigabyte board already have the available options - no mods needed at all, only a reg hack to change the Realtek control panel UI on my HP computer

-attached screenshots-

(Realtek HD Audio Manager - Hewlett-Packard version with an HP logo using RtkNGUI64.exe)





(Realtek HD Audio Manager - classic version using RAVCpl64.exe, this one originally came with my HP computer)


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 12, 2019)

AA_TribbleWyn said:


> Well that worked.
> 
> Okay. So after that was achieved I found that I didn't need to use Test Utility for getting the headphones to show up separately in Audio Devices as the Classic UI Control Panel contained the advanced settings button in the top right-hand corner, which allowed me to check the "make internal and external output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously" option.
> 
> ...



a follow up - I tried those same steps in that exact order on my dad's Toshiba laptop using Realtek ALC269 audio and I still do *not* get a separate "headphones" output from the speakers output .   the "make internal and external output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously" option never shows up in the Device Advanced settings dialog box no matter what.  I guess this does not work with ALC269 audio chips that have a hardware device id beginning with "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269"; maybe it works with some other ALC2xx chips like ALC272 & ALC294 but not with ALC269


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 12, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> a follow up - I tried those same steps in that exact order on my dad's Toshiba laptop using Realtek ALC269 audio and I still do *not* get a separate "headphones" output from the speakers output .   the "make internal and external output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously" option never shows up in the Device Advanced settings dialog box no matter what.  I guess this does not work with ALC269 audio chips that have a hardware device id beginning with "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269"; maybe it works with some other ALC2xx chips like ALC272 & ALC294 but not with ALC269



I do have an ALC269. These options can work.
Refer to post number 20, but use these instructions:
1. Click the checkbox close to no.1.
2. As in picture.
3. Click save button, close to no.1.
4,5. As 3,4 in picture. 
If it still does not work, I do have some additional settings that you can try.


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello again.
I thought I'd drop in and clarify that CityCultivator's instructions have indeed worked. Everything I outlined has finally given me back control of my audio.
Thank you to everyone who contributed. I wish there was a way to make a proper & clear tutorial for future reference, (one where you don't have to do a complete re-installation of windows like me) but for right now the issue has been fixed. 

Sorry for not addressing Erpguy53's issue. Output separation for me was based on applying the option through the restored classic Realtek GUI Control Panel via Test Utility. Hopefully CityCultivator's instructions were helpful.

Okay. Since this is somewhat related to the above drivers, I'm going to post my new problem here.

Yesterday I was minding my own business with the preferred audio setup I want - and have achieved with CityCultivator's help. And lo and behold Microsoft comes along with it's all-knowing superiority complex and shoves an unwanted Realtek driver in my face. I don't quite get how it happened but the new driver automatically installed itself and then requested a pc restart. Totally messed up my audio settings and ruined the compatibility of SRS Premium Sound. ...I really hate Microsoft right now.

Attempted to re-direct through Device Manager the preferred custom driver, and it wouldn't accept saying that I already have the latest version...blah blah.
Turns out, thankfully, I had a restore point for just a day prior to the forced update. I have some screenshots of the situation.










I actioned the restore point and got back my preferred configuration. (temporary victory)
Unfortunately I know that as soon as I re-enable internet access the process of Windows automatically searching for updates and drivers will begin anew.

So the question is - How do I keep receiving normal security updates from Microsoft, and then prevent any automatic installation of any driver they discover and include along with them? I want to completely stop any future Realtek Audio updates from being installed. 

Or as an alternative, have some easy way to reverse and re-install my preferred driver afterwards - keeping my original configuration. SRS did stop working after update FYI.

*Please remember to include an easy step-by-step process, as my technical knowledge is beginner level.
For reference I'm running Windows 10 Home, 64-bit. I cannot utilize Group Policy.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 21, 2019)

AA_TribbleWyn said:


> Hello again.
> I thought I'd drop in and clarify that CityCultivator's instructions have indeed worked. Everything I outlined has finally given me back control of my audio.
> Thank you to everyone who contributed. I wish there was a way to make a proper & clear tutorial for future reference, (one where you don't have to do a complete re-installation of windows like me) but for right now the issue has been fixed.
> 
> ...


Do the same procedure on the updated driver.


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (Apr 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Do the same procedure on the updated driver.



Thanks for your quick reply.
Even if the process works, I'd rather keep things how they are with 6.0.1.8619.
Also the driver that windows installs isn't the HDA version. As you can see in the first screenshot.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 7, 2019)

AA_TribbleWyn said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> Even if the process works, I'd rather keep things how they are with 6.0.1.8619.
> Also the driver that windows installs isn't the HDA version. As you can see in the first screenshot.



so the 8619 driver you are using is a UAD driver, AA_TribbleWyn?  the traditional HDA version is a non-UAD driver that comes with the classic & new Realtek HD Audio manager app files (RAVCpl64.exe, RtkNGUI64.exe).   UAD drivers require Realtek Audio Console (or Realtek Audio Control) from the Microsoft store, which is pretty much the Metro UI styled UWP version of Realtek HD Audio manager


----------



## AA_TribbleWyn (May 8, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> so the 8619 driver you are using is a UAD driver, AA_TribbleWyn?  the traditional HDA version is a non-UAD driver that comes with the classic & new Realtek HD Audio manager app files (RAVCpl64.exe, RtkNGUI64.exe).   UAD drivers require Realtek Audio Console (or Realtek Audio Control) from the Microsoft store, which is pretty much the Metro UI styled UWP version of Realtek HD Audio manager



The 8619 driver i'm using, I believe, is HDA. In post number #2 CityCultivator provided a link to this driver so I could then utilize the traditional audio manager along with SRS premium. Originally my PC came with the UAD "Realtek (R) Audio" which I uninstalled through a full windows re-installation since I couldn't understand how to do it through AlanFox's method in Post #16. 

After a successful install of 8619 HDA, I needed to get back the traditional UI for audio manager. Test Utility was used for that.

With the classic Realtek UI restored I could then separate the speakers and headphones in Audio Devices via the UI settings; Make internal and external output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously. 
This had the effect of giving me direct control over my headphones, plugged into a combo headphone/mic jack.

This setup is intended to not be updated or tampered with. Unfortunately through Microsoft's continued interference, everytime I get a Windows update come through (the last being April 20 seen in screenshot #2 of Post #35) the Realtek UAD driver automatically wants to install, override all of my settings, and make the Realtek Audio Console the main interface for audio control. It is straight up unacceptable behavior from Microsoft to keep pushing an update I don't want.

At the moment my only viable solution has been to keep "Services.Msc" open and refresh every so often checking for when Windows Update Service re-enables to "trigger start", and then re-disable it manually. An annoying chore - but one the keeps the Realtek update at bay. If I could isolate my audio driver and prevent Windows from checking for alternative/updated versions, and have an option to just say no, that'd be great. But ofcoarse Microsoft knows what's best for me don't they. A standardized hand-held auditory experience equal to the generic mass of robotic Microsoft users.


----------



## trparky (May 8, 2019)

I think this will help you.
How to disable automatic driver updates on Windows 10 | Windows Central


----------



## eko258899 (Oct 10, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> https://github.com/alanfox2000/real...F10_PG470_Win10_RS2_RS3_RS4_RS5_Win7_WHQL.rar
> Disable network adapter to prevent auto install driver after fully uninstall.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for this, finally my rear and front jacks were separated after days of searching for information about why my playback device advanced settings were missing even after trying another driver versions...


----------



## andreaspujihar (Nov 16, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I do have an ALC269. These options can work.
> Refer to post number 20, but use these instructions:
> 1. Click the checkbox close to no.1.
> 2. As in picture.
> ...


I try on alc255 is not work


----------



## danielocdh (Feb 12, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> https://github.com/alanfox2000/real...F10_PG470_Win10_RS2_RS3_RS4_RS5_Win7_WHQL.rar
> Disable network adapter to prevent auto install driver after fully uninstall.
> 
> 
> ...



I have been looking for exactly this for over a decade, I tried and it worked right away on my recent build with UAD drivers(ALC1220).
Is there a catch with it?
Could the audio chip get damaged or windows become unstable?


----------



## Geschnallt (May 31, 2020)

For me it kind of works, The Options under "Playback Device" are present now, they weren't before. But now the "Recording Device" Tab disappeared, which was present before.


----------

